# Gauge 3 "Get Together"



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

On Saturday 23rd of August, Father and Son are going to their first Gauge 3 "Get Together". This will be held at "Mainline Thurnby" at Thurnby in Leicester. We have been there before, but it was not an official function, it was more, (on my part), a fact finding expedition to see is Gauge 3 was even remotely possible in my garden... 

I am informed that these things are mainly for live steam locomotives. This is why, (of course), I am taking an NYC "S" Motor - a 2-D0-2 electric locomotive complete with; pantographs and third rail shoes!!! 

The Sealed Lead Acid batteries that power "Maude" are charged. I even have a spare fuse. This will the first time that "Maude" has ever been further than 3 yards up and down the test track, (let alone cornered). So, it will be very exciting in more ways than one(!) 

I will of course take pictures. 

regards 

ralph 

http://www.mainlinethurnby.org.uk/


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck Ralph and we all look forward to the pics ... 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Gauge 3 "Get Together"*

And gauge 3 is what again? (for those who don't know)


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Gauge 3 "Get Together"*

'Gauge 3' is 63.5mm or 2.5 inches. The scale is 1:22.6 -thus it fits in nicely with my normal 16mm scale of 1:19. There are two main organisations; 'The Gauge 3 Society' and "The National 2 and a Half inch Gauge Association". 

The former is more the Modelling and Scenic aspect in that they are mostly of standard gauge locomotives pulling scale carriages and wagons, while the latter more Model Engineeering aspect in that they are supposed to pull their human drivers and are of any std or narrow gauge loco. 

I built my first Gauge 3 loco from plans sourced from: "The National 2 and a Half inch Gauge Association". They quite happily supplied them to me and it was very "interesting" to work from plans written in the 1920's. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Best of Luck to you and the lad, Mr. Brades. I know you'll turn some heads at the meet. And please do take some photos! 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Gauge 3 "Get Together"*

Cool Ralph, LOTS of pics please, I always thought that if Gauge 3 was still commercially available it could have been used for standard gauge trains along with 1/22.5, so 63.5mm in 1/22.6 sounds is so close as to negligable differences, the old REAL Buddy L trains are Guage 3 if my memory serves me right.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Gauge 3 "Get Together"*

Well I used up 8 AA batteries doing this so I hope this is worth it!!! 

Here are the JPGs -they are large high res. I will leave them here for a month -feel free to grab any that you like. 
All the models are hand made and all but one burn coal. 

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/mls/ 

regards 

ralph


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time Ralph, very interesting pictures, kind of nice to see something other than American profile.

The last image, is that what you were talking about for controling the pilot truck swing?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 08/21/2008 8:37 AM
Cool Ralph, LOTS of pics please, I always thought that if Gauge 3 was still commercially available it could have been used for standard gauge trains along with 1/22.5, so 63.5mm in 1/22.6 sounds is so close as to negligable differences, the old REAL Buddy L trains are Guage 3 if my memory serves me right.




Dear Mr vsmith - affordable Gauge 3 is having a real renaissance, thanks to the efforts of Garden Railway Specialists of Princes Risborough. They currently list six Gauge 3 locomotives in live-steam and electric, a selection of coaches, and over one hundred goods wagons of all types. There are GWR railcars, auto-coaches and a 'bubble-car' too - a single unit motorised coach a bit like a small doodlebug. 

tac


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 08/23/2008 1:50 PM

Dear Mr vsmith - affordable Gauge 3 is having a real renaissance, thanks to the efforts of Garden Railway Specialists of Princes Risborough. They currently list six Gauge 3 locomotives in live-steam and electric, a selection of coaches, and over one hundred goods wagons of all types. There are GWR railcars, auto-coaches and a 'bubble-car' too - a single unit motorised coach a bit like a small doodlebug. 
tac 




Thanks TAC. 

I have looked at their NG stuff, but never the G64 stuff until your post. Your mention of Auto Coaches made me think that they might have an Auto Tank, and sure enough, they do. 

Neat stuff!


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Gauge 3 "Get Together"*

Ralph, 
Thanks for the pics. I am really interested in the boiler testing rig. Real nice. 
Noel


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Gauge 3 "Get Together"*

thanks 
lets us see whats going on across the pond.


----------



## Rob Meadows (Jan 6, 2008)

Ralph, 
Thanks for posting the pictures, a superb layout. Very interesting to see scale fencing around the perimeter, buildings, signals and bridges on a raised layout. I have never seen this done in the States, our layouts are barren in comparison. I wonder why?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Just love that Stirling Single! 
I can echo what has been said regarding Garden Railway Specialists. I have been to their shop a number of times and the gauge3 stuff is awesome and very good value . I particularly like their GWR Prairie tank and the auto-coach. 
Regards 
Bunny


----------

